# Yao out for Season with Stress Facture



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

Too bad. Team was doing really great.

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5571212.html


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

OMG...i thought this was a joke...ouch is an understatement


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> OMG...i thought this was a joke...ouch is an understatement


That's what I thought too when I saw it in the main forum. I thought one of the "special ed" posters had just bumped an old injury thread >_>

Unbelievable blow to the Rockets. They were really starting to come around too


----------



## djuhari (Apr 30, 2006)

my life is over.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

We will still finish Feb. with a perfect month, the rest will be hard without the BIG fella


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

djuhari said:


> my life is over.


totally:wahmbulance::rocket:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG......... a sad day indeed for Rox fans, myself included.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

in other words, expect lot of rage and more kobe bashing from my next 100 posts.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

See ya next year!



damnitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:brokenhea

I think I just died a little.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I died a little inside. Why must the Rockets always run into bad luck?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW. Talk about bad luck. That just really ****ing sucks. Looks like McGrady and company are going to have to step it up a few nothces.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That sucks, wow.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow...

I wore my Yao jersey today to school, walking proud. Just this period my friend told me about the injury and I died.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

I would have to say this is the 2nd time in the last couple weeks waking up with bad news...1st the bonzi trade now this. Would you guys say this is poor judgement and management by the rockets staff? Cuz if they knew since the bucks game, couldnt we have gave him rest and get some minor work done on it in the training room to prepare more for the playoffs and jus let him duke it out there?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

the press conference just ended & they are hoping with some rest he could come back, but not likely. Where are those Chinese herbal remedies when you need them??


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

**** that. I thought it was a joke.


----------



## Yao Man.. (Jul 19, 2007)

AllEyezonTX said:


> the press conference just ended & they are hoping with some rest he could come back, but not likely. Where are those Chinese herbal remedies when you need them??


I know for a fact there are some herbal remedies that he could take. But I think his concern isnt really finishing out the season, but that he needs to be ready for the olympics. The damn communist people prob gotta gun to him telling him..u better be ready and represent ur country well!!!


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

http://media.myfoxhouston.com/stream/news1/

the press conference is over now, but it didn't sound very good.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I know it's about 5 weeks early, but I'm still waiting for the Rockets to have another press conference tomorrow to say April Fools


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow... Speechless

At a point where the Rockets, City, Fans, and everything were at an all time high... Everything just came crashing down. 

Unbelievable...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Ouch...that sucks.







Do Rocket fans still wanna face the Lakers in the first round?:raised_ey


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I just don't care anymore, I cant take this...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

WHERE THE HELL DID THIS COME FROM??? HOW CAN THIS HAPPEN!:hurl: 


WHY


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

How many games has Yao missed since entering the league?
(a serious question, not a dig at Yao)


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Do Rocket fans still wanna face the Lakers in the first round?:raised_ey


if it means yao is healthy, yes.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

totally sucks!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

different_13 said:


> How many games has Yao missed since entering the league?
> (a serious question, not a dig at Yao)


2 games in his first 3 years. then 25 his 4th year, 34 his 5th, and it will be 27 this year if he doesn't play another game. that's 88 total games missed in his 6 years.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. Sucks for you guys,, bad luck..

12 game winning streak and I think you just took #1 on the Power Rankings too..

Bad luck,, and maybe the worst part is this season might have been the final one to draw verdict on the Tmac-Yao situation,, and now you might have to wait another season or two..


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Wow... Speechless
> 
> At a point where the Rockets, City, Fans, and everything were at an all time high... Everything just came crashing down.
> 
> Unbelievable...


As a Blazers fan..I honestly can relate. We had came off a big high of the 2006 draft. Won the biggest sweepstakes outside of LeBron. Picked Oden. The town was going NUTS. Then BOOM. Done for the year.
Sorry guys...I really hoped you could challenge the spurs or lakers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ever since John Stockton's shot in the 1997 WCF, NOTHING has gone right for this franchise.... Nothing

That is why I hate that man to no other...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

time for my boi tracy to avg 40 pts a game and win scoring champ


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Dang any chance Yao will return for playoffs?
Otherwise I dont know what to say......

Im distraught.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Why???? Why????

Let me be postive for a minute. Now with Yao out of the line-up we could possibly be eve more uptempo without Yao. I don't know if I should panic or not but come playoff time I think well make the playoffs even without Yao.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Legend-Like said:


> Why???? Why????
> 
> Let me be postive for a minute. Now with Yao out of the line-up we could possibly be eve more uptempo without Yao. I don't know if I should panic or not but come playoff time I think well make the playoffs even without Yao.


same thing I'm thinkin, we just have to play @ a faster pace, get more fast break pts. Clutch City never says die


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I want to hear what coach is planning to do with the offense



> Houston Rockets center Yao Ming will be out the rest of the season and post-season with a stress fracture in his sore left foot.
> 
> Yao was examined after Monday’s practice at Memorial Hermann Hospital and met Rockets team physician Dr. Tom Clanton to go over the test results.
> 
> ...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

KOBE'S GAY!!! I almost thought about starting a new thread just to take everyone's mind off of Yao! This is for you DuMa!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sorry guys, tough break. Maybe the whole Yao-Tmac thing was never meant to be


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

“Made in China” - now the jokes will start


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Man F*** ESPN. The seasons not over! I still BELIEVE!!!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> Sorry guys, tough break. Maybe the whole Yao-Tmac thing was never meant to be


we'll have at least one more season to find out. if the rockets lost in the first round this year, there would have probably been changes.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe this is happening. We were playing so well. 

According to the schedule, Yao is not going to get back for the playoffs. 

Can this be the end for our season? I hope not. If Yao's a quick healer, he can maybe be back in 3 months. That would only be enough for the 2nd round of the playoffs. 

Sad day.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow. Thats sucks. Hopefully you guys can figure something out.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

I feel for you Rocket fans this sucks. Tmac really is going to have to step up and show that he still is a top player in this league. I think he still has it in him.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, guys. I just wanna bid you a farewell, because I won't be watching anymore basketball for the rest of the season. I guess, from the amount of time I was spending looking up Rockets stats and news, that this means I can actually concentrate on my studies. Have fun and see y'all in November.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

why.....................you wait for a whole year for this team to come this far and now this..............why why why......


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

whens the season opener next season?? ill pen it in as the day i come out of depression


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Well this sucks. I really thought we had a chance to win it all this season. This takes out another year in the 3-4 year window that Yao and Tracy have in their primes to win a championship. Not to mention our role players aren't getting any younger. Rafer and Shane are both above 30 and i don't know how they can keep up their play (well maybe battier can but Rafer better work his *** off to keep his play up to par with the rest of the PGs in the west.)

NO, SA,DAllas, Phoenix and LA are probably breathing a lot easier because of this.


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

Where Tragedy Happens~~~


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

****.....


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

This sucks so much. I dont know what to say............


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

April Fools?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> There is no good news in this at all, but let's highlight a couple of things that fortunately didn't make it ten times worse.
> 
> *1. The Rockets did not go "All In" on this season*
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I know i'm going to take heat for this, but I think the Rockets should trade both Yao and McGrady and start over. Neither of those guys can stay healthy anymore, and its time to get some new building blocks if the current can't make it through a season anymore. Easy for me to say though.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I just don't care anymore, I cant take this...


same here. I still can't believe this.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Still deciding if I want to watch the team for the rest of the season or take a break and save 8 hours a week.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5573448.html




> Attorney Rusty Hardin on Tuesday appeared much more concerned about the NBA's Rockets than his prominent client who is known as Rocket, Roger Clemens.
> 
> Hardin, a longtime courtside season-ticket holder of the Rockets, was disappointed when he learned Rockets All-Star center Yao Ming had suffered a season-ending injury to his left foot.
> 
> ...




wow


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Still deciding if I want to watch the team for the rest of the season or take a break and save 8 hours a week.


I hear ya... esp. that I'm a Yao fan first and Houston fan 2nd. I'm loving our team right now, but this is just devastating...


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Apart from the disastrous news every Rocket fan just receives, I wonder how the team will fare with Yao out AND McGrady out too.
That will be the real test.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

lingi1206 said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5573448.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like what he's doing or not, that's a true fan. I think there needs to be a support group for Houston fans around the world right now...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I'm at the point that I'm still speechless about this


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Broken Wall*
> 
> I ask you to pull a chair, Wall
> Stretch and lighten
> ...


Supposedly, a poem from T-Mac. :whoknows: 

Link


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> I'm at the point that I'm still speechless about this


Yeah I was taking a dump and got to mulling over it and before I knew it I had been in there for half an hour and arrived late to work.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah I was taking a dump and got to mulling over it and before I knew it I had been in there for half an hour and arrived late to work.


:rotf:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.1560thegame.com/page4_sub.php?id=195

funny song about Yao


----------

